# Festplatten prob



## XyPh0n (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi habe eine alte 30 gb wd festplatte welche unerteilt ist in 3 partitionen auf ist win2000, jetzt habe ich mir ne neue geholt (200 GB)1. sie wird bei der win installation nicht richtig angezeigt (130 GB max) und ich wollte die daten eigentlich von der einen auf die andere kopieren nur wenn die neue festplatte angeschlossen ist( als erste festplatte da soll nämlich jetzt win 2000 drauf ) erkennt er die 2. (die alte ) nicht mehr  beide sind an unterschiedlichen ide anschlüssen mit jeweils einem laufwerk?

wie bekomme ich nun die daten der alten auf die neue und wie bekomme ich das hin das ich 200GB zur verfügung habe?


danke im vorraus


----------



## Sinac (27. Oktober 2004)

Sind die Platten beide richtig gejumpert?
Werden sie im BIOS richtig erkannt?
Unterstützt dein BIOS 200 GB Platten?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## XyPh0n (27. Oktober 2004)

was heisst richtig gejumpert als jede festplatte hing mit einem laufwerk an einer ide schnittstelle die festplatten waren master und slave gejumpert ( habe beides ausprobiert ) werden nicht erkannt das einemal gar keine das andere mal nur die neue.

die 200 GB werden nicht richtig erkannt weiss leider nicht wie mein mainboard heisst (wo kann man nachschauen (auf dem mainboard steht nix))
brauche ein bios update

wenn ich sie einzeln starte werden sie richtig erkannt bis auf die große die halt nur 130 GB


----------



## Sinac (27. Oktober 2004)

Irgendwo steht das bestimmt, musst mal genau schaun.
Also einzeln  beide Platten, aber wenn beide dran sind wird die am Sec. IDE nicht erkannt?

P.S.: Du drückst dich leider etwas undeutlich aus, bitte drauf achten.


----------



## kasper (27. Oktober 2004)

Unter Windows XP und Windows 2000 musst die 48-BIT-LBA-Unterstützung aktiviert werden, damit bei Festplatten mit einer Kapazität über 137GB auch die volle Kapazität verwendet werden kann. Ab WinXP SP1 ist es automatisch aktiviert.

Siehe: 48-BIT-LBA-Unterstützung für Festplatten über 137GB


----------



## XyPh0n (28. Oktober 2004)

ihr müsst mir nur sagen wie ich die platten jumpern und anschließen soll habe 1*200 gb festplatte, 1*dvd laufwerk, 1*dvd brenner, 1*30 gb festplatte die daten der 30 sollen auf die 200 übertragen werden. habe 2 ide schnittstellen (also auch 2 ide kabel).


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

Die 2 IDE-Kabel müssen jeweils für 2 IDE geräte sein. Dann schliesst du am Primary IDE Controller die beiden Festplatten an, die 30 GB Platte ist denke ich mal die mit dem Betriebssystem. Also muss die Master sein, die 200 GB Platte am gleichen Kabel muss Slave sein. Beim Secondary Controller sollte meines Wissens nach der DVD Brenner Master und das DVD Laufwerk Slave sein. So sollte es dann auch funktionieren, wenn dein BIOS 200 GB Platten verwalten kann.


MfG Radhad


----------



## XyPh0n (28. Oktober 2004)

das ist ja auch mein 2. problem ich weiss das ich das bios updaten oder flashen muss nur leider habe ich keine aufzeichnungen wie das mainboard heisst, so dass ich das bios nicht flashen kann.

die 200 GB platte sollte master werden und die 30 ger slave (ist zwar noch ein betriebssystem drauf aber das wollte ich löschen)

aber danke werde es so ausprobieren


----------



## RealPax (28. Oktober 2004)

Da du dein Bios mangels Infos nicht updaten kannst, würde ich auch die erste Platte als OS Platte nutzen. Das BS kann auch ohne Bios die 200 GB Platte als Datenplatte verwalten. Hierzu siehe weiter oben noch wie du die Unterstützung in W2K aktivieren kannst.


----------



## XyPh0n (28. Oktober 2004)

könnte ich machen habe nur ejtzt noch eine frage da die neue Festplatte schneller ist als die erst mehr cache hat gäbe es einen unterschied das beim starten und arbeiten? 
wenn ich die 200 als os platte mache?


----------



## XyPh0n (28. Oktober 2004)

so habe mein bios geflasht nützt nix da win 2000 leider nur bis zum service pack 3 130 GB platten unterstützt.

da hilf nur eines xp ab sp 2


----------

